# To Lava Rocks or not to lava rocks



## enterprise (Feb 26, 2010)

Can you use lava rocks as a replacement for sand to act as a heat sink in a ECB (electric)? 

If so is there a any prep to using them?


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 26, 2010)

I've used them in an old Brinman propane-charcoal smoker. lava rocks do help with the temps, but you need to turn them around to get any drippings to burn off.


----------



## enterprise (Feb 26, 2010)

I was going to put sand in my water pan half way and then cover with foil to keep it clean and then set a pan of water on top of that. My wife has a bag of small lava rocks that I can use instead of digging through a 5' snow drift where the sand is located in a barrel. This way they stay clean and I have a better heat sink for colder temps outside. This was my thinking. 

Just curious if any one has tried this.


----------



## triplebq (Feb 26, 2010)

The Lava rocks work great in an electric Brinkman as I own one . My water pan is lined with hd foil so when the cook is done I just wad it up and in the trash can it goes . Sounds like good ideal in principal with the colder temps you must deal with .


----------



## enterprise (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 26, 2010)

Fire Bricks work great. You can get a small box of 6 of them at most hardware stores for cheap. Just look in the propane burner, wood stove section.


----------



## enterprise (Feb 26, 2010)

Where do you place them? Same place as the lava rocks? I'm little nervous about smoking two butts tomorrow in 20-30* temps. so please forgive all the questions.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 26, 2010)

I put the fire bricks at the bottom of my smoker. But I have a turkey fryer burner for a heat source and I just set them right on top of the burner and then put my chip plat on top of the fire bricks. I leave a crack between some of the bricks so some of the flames can come up and get to my chip pan.


----------



## triplebq (Feb 26, 2010)

got QVIEW OF THEM BRICKS


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 26, 2010)

I finally found one. 


And found one more.


----------



## triplebq (Feb 26, 2010)

I like it . Good thinking on your part .


----------

